# Need a Sub in Toronto



## Mrsnowplow (Jan 19, 2009)

Looking for someone to complete 30 houses for me. They are all located in a fairly close proximity in Toronto. Most require some sort of hand shoveling. Let me know if you are interested. Also in the email name your price, hopefully we can work something out.

Email me: [email protected]

Thanks

Jon


----------



## TorontoTN (Sep 6, 2005)

I sent you and e-mail it came back saying your e-mail adress is no good.e-mail me please at [email protected]


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

TorontoTN;813812 said:


> I sent you and e-mail it came back saying your e-mail adress is no good.e-mail me please at [email protected]


His post is from last Jan. and he has only made 1 post so I bet he is gone from here.


----------

